# Ist ein kleiner Filtergraben überhaupt sinnvoll?



## Bubbleman (2. Dez. 2018)

Hallo

Ich habe im letzten und diesen Jahr eine kleine schäbige Teichecke angehübscht. Allerdings im Bewusstsein, dass das nur eine vorübergehende Lösung sein würde. Ich habe bis in den Spätherbst hinein unsere Terrasse fertiggestellt und plane nun über den Winter am "endgültigen" Teichlein herum. Darüber hinaus werden noch viele andere, teils größere Umgestaltungen im Garten folgen.

Dies ist die momentane Situation an der Terrasse

 

Und so ungefähr (!) soll es werden.
 

Die Fläche ist ca. 280 x 280 cm groß wird aber nach vorne hin etwas vergrößert, damit mehr Platz für ein Ufer besteht. Wie der Umriss des Teichs genau wird, steht noch nicht fest, insofern handelt es sich um ein "Symbolfoto". Jedenfalls will ich die Fläche möglichst effizient nutzen.
EPDM Teichfolie (4x4,3m) und Vlies sind jedenfalls schon gekauft und warten ungeduldig auf ihren Einsatz.
Das Volumen des Teichs wird meinen Zeichnungen/Berechnungen zufolge wohl so um die 2000l betragen.
Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach soll ein kleiner Bachlauf (Folie) entstehen, so wie ich ihn eingezeichnet habe. Das soll wirklich kein "Strom" sein, sondern tatsächlich einen eher kleiner Querschnitt haben. Auch soll der konstruktiv so angelegt sein, dass er bei Nichtbetrieb der Pumpe nicht trocken fällt, sondern das Wasser hält. Er soll also über eine kleiner Staustufe in den Teich einlaufen.
Vielleicht beginnt der auch noch weiter hinten im Garten. Die Palisaden sollen (später) auch noch weg, dahinter sind noch ein paar hundert Quadratmeter Rasen, die eine bessere Nutzung verdienen.

Momentan wird der 160l Miniteich mittels eines Oase Druckfilter BioPress Set 4000  gereinigt, was sehr gut funktioniert. Wahrscheinlich wird diese Kombi auch für den dann größeren Teich ausreichen.
Die Fördermenge beträgt nominell bis 1500l/h.
Alternativ habe ich aber auch noch eine TIP WPF3500S mit 3500l/h, die momentan eingemottet ist, aber funktioniert. Diese könnte beim Bachlauf zum Einsatz kommen. Ansonsten würde ich den Auslauf des Filters für die Speisung des Bauchlaufs nutzen.

Da ich links zur Hecke hin durch das Wurzelwerk wahrscheinlich nicht sehr in die Tiefe gehen kann, habe ich überlegt, ob es nicht möglich und/oder sinnvoll sein kann, dort einen kleinen Filtergraben zu haben, der über den Bachlauf gespeist wird. Ich kann aber überhaupt nicht abschätzen, welche Ausmaße ein Filtergraben haben sollte, damit der auch funktioniert. In meinem Fall wären das vielleicht 2mx0,5m.
Nicht vergessen: Es sollen abschließend ein paar (5-6) Goldis in den Teich.

Weiterhin frage ich mich wie der Übergang von Filtergraben zu Teich sein soll? Geht das fließend ineinander über, wie ein Sumpfzone, oder sollte das auch eher mit einer Art Überlauf Filtergraben -> Teich konzipiert sein.

Oder wäre eine mögliche Alternative einen "Filterbereich" in den Bachlauf zu integrieren, indem ich den Bachlauf an einer Stelle aufweite und vertiefe, so dass das Wasser da sehr langsam durch fließt. Danach wieder enger und schneller in den Teich hinein.

Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar worauf konstruktiv bei einem Filtergraben zu achten ist, damit er seinen Zweck erfüllt und am Ende nicht mehr Nährstoffe in den Teich bringt statt sie zu entziehen.

Wie sind eure Meinungen zu meinen Überlegungen?

Lieben Gruß
Thomas


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Thomas,

ich würde beim Teich mehr in die Tiefe gehen, das bringt mehr Volumen. Den Filtergraben würde ich wie du schon selbst vorgeschlagen hast in den Bachlauf integrieren.

Wenns bei dem von dir geplanten Fischbesatz bleibt, sollte deine Filteranlage genügen.


----------



## Bubbleman (2. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Roland

Meinen Überlegungen nach wird der Teich bis ca. 90cm tief. Noch tiefer wäre nicht schlecht, würde aber steilere Ufer bedeuten. Ich bin jetzt schon bei bis zu 45°. Ich will den Teich innen nicht mit Steinen überfrachten müssen um die Böschung zu halten. Das nimmt optisch und faktisch Volumen. Sicher kommen auch Steine rein, überwiegend lehmhaltiger Sand wäre mir aber am liebsten. Versuch mach kluch, falls der Sand nicht hällt.

Zum Thema Filtergraben lese ich halt viel unterschiedliches. Meistens finden diese bei recht großen Teichen Verwendung, so wie ich das erlesen habe. Mir ist klar, dass ich mit einem Filtergraben allein wohl nicht ausreiche um meinen Teich "sauber" zu halten. Trotzdem wäre es für mich eine Option und Ergänzung um den zur Verfügung stehenden Platz sinnvoll zu nutzen. Und um das Beste aus den Gegebenheiten rauszuholen frage ich hier nach.
Was wäre denn eine sinnvolle bzw. Nötige Tiefe für einen Filtergraben bei meiner Teichgröße?
Ich habe was von um die 50 cm gelesen. Das scheint mir etwas viel zu sein?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Dez. 2018)

Je nach Pflanzenart sollte ein Filtergraben schon 40 cm bist 60 cm Tiefe haben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Dez. 2018)

Hi Thomas,

ein Filtergraben ist übrigen kein "just must have" am Teich

meine Teiche haben so was noch nie gehabt und laufen trotzdem schon 30 Jahre extrem stabil mit ihren Nährstoffwerten, selbst mit dem früheren Fischbesatz. Jede Pflanze die im Teich eingesetzt wird macht ja auch genau das was die Pflanzen in nem externen Filtergraben machen, dem Wasser die Nährstoffe entziehen

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (4. Dez. 2018)

Bubbleman schrieb:


> Meinen Überlegungen nach wird der Teich* bis ca.* 90cm tief.


Schön, daß du Dir jetzt schon Gedanken machst , für Fische ist das ein bißchen wenig, nicht wegen der Frosttiefe, da gibt es Eisfreihalter
oder Abdeckungen . Ich denke eher an die Erwärmung im Sommer. Laß das Wetter in Zukunft so werden wie dieses Jahr, dann haben Deine
Fische irgendwann Sauerstoffmangel, weil sich das Wasser ja viel zu schnell erwärmt. Da gibt es dann ganz schnell Schnappatmung !


----------



## Wetterleuchten (4. Dez. 2018)

Hi Thomas, 

mit dem zur Verfügung stehenden Platz scheinst du ja etwas eingeschränkt zu sein. Bevor du jetzt weiter versuchst, noch ein paar Liter Volumen oder Filterkapazität aus deinem Projekt zu kitzeln, darf ich dich mal zitieren? 


Bubbleman schrieb:


> *Zukünftig wird der Teich nicht mit Fischen bestückt sein!*


Wenn du auf die paar (zu rasanter Vermehrung neigenden) Goldfische, für die das Becken ohnehin zu klein ist, verzichtest, kannst du deinen 90cm tiefen Pflanzenteich ganz entspannt genießen und schauen, was alles freiwillig kommt. Ist genug spannendes Getier, glaub mir.


----------



## dizzzi (4. Dez. 2018)

Mal eine kleine Frage in die Runde.  Ist ein Filtergraben oder ein Teich ohne Fische eigentlich nicht ein Paradies für Mücken?


----------



## troll20 (4. Dez. 2018)

Nö, denn Mücken lieben stehendes Wasser welches kurz vor dem kippen am liebsten, denn da finden Sie al meisten Nahrung und am wenigsten Fressfeinde welche sehr viel Sauerstoff benötigen. 
D.h. eine Regentonne ist denen viel lieber als ein ökologisch einwandfreier Teich mit viel Getier.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (4. Dez. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> ein Teich ohne Fische eigentlich nicht ein Paradies für Mücken


Mückenlarven hab ich regelmäßig in der Regenwasser-Zisterne. Im Teich hab ich noch nie eine gesehen. Die werden wohl zu schnell von Libellenlavern, Molchquappen und Co gefressen. Die paar, die vielleicht durchkommen, sind halt Vogelfutter  
Dass man Fische "braucht" um die Mücken im Zaum zu halten, ist Blödsinn, jedenfalls in einem Teich, der biologisch einigermaßen in Ordnung ist.


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Dez. 2018)

Norbert Jorek von Naturagart hat auf diese Frage mal geantwortet, er zahle für jede gefundene Mückenlarve in seinen Teichen 1 Euro.

Ich konnte bei meinem Teich beobachten (er wurde Anfang Juni 2015 gefüllt) das nach 2 - 3 Wochen hunderte von Mückenlarven auf der Mörtelschicht hingen. Da kamen immer die Bachstelzen und pickten sie raus.

Im nächsten Jahr nachdem sich Leben im Teich angesiedelt hatte war keine einzige mehr zu finden.


----------



## jolantha (4. Dez. 2018)

Die Mücken bei mir sind auch immer ruckzuck weg. Futter für die Schwalben die hier ringsherum wohnen . 
Außerdem hab ich festgestellt, wenn sie da sind, bleiben sie auch über dem Teich . 
Mich mögen sie nicht


----------



## Bubbleman (4. Dez. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> ein Filtergraben ist übrigen kein "just must have" am Teich
> 
> ...



Hallo

Vielen Dank für die Beiträge, auch wenn Mücken jetzt gerade nicht so im Fokus stehen 
w
Bzgl. des Filtergrabens sehe ich das momentan noch als Option, die ich aber auf Machbarkeit und Sinnhaftigkeit prüfen will. Pflanzen im Teich wird es natürlich auch geben, die aber auch gerne mal von den Goldfischen abgenagt werden. Daher die Idee einen Teil der Pflanzen im Filtergraben "in Sicherheit" zu bringen. Außerdem wäre es rein optisch eine nette Ergänzung plus dem Effekt einer etwas besseren Wasserreinigung. 

Ja, in der Tat ist der Platz begrenzt, das macht aber nichts. Wenn ich einen größeren Teich wollte, stünden mir noch 500m² Rasen hinter den Palisadenzäunen zur Verfügung. Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass da irgendwann nochmal ein weitere Teich hinkommt 

Ich nehme bis hierhin also mit, dass ein Filtergraben möglich ist bzw. man damit nichts kaputt macht, auch wenn er wegen der Größe vielleicht nicht die maximale Effektivität erreicht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jolantha (5. Dez. 2018)

Bubbleman schrieb:


> Ich nehme bis hierhin also mit, dass ein Filtergraben möglich ist bzw. man damit nichts kaputt macht, auch wenn er wegen der Größe vielleicht nicht die maximale Effektivität erreicht.


Thomas, je mehr Wasser und Pflanzen in einem Garten sind,desto besser ist es für die Umwelt.


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Thomas!
Ich habe deine Angelegenheit mal verfolgt, den Filtergraben finde ich zu klein und ggf. kontra produktiv nach einiger Zeit.
Ein gut angelegter Klärteich ist etwas besser händelbar (Reinigung), er muss nur clever angelegt werden.

Aber fangen wir mal bei 0 an;
Als erstes würde ich mal  mit einem Damenstrumpf testen was dein Filter durch lässt an Dreck. Der Teich ist ca 200 Tage in betrieb und die Fische werden größer oder vermehren sich ein wenig. Nach einiger Zeit wird sich der Zeitraum zur Klärung des Teiches nicht mehr wie gewohnt verhalten, die Zyklen der Algen werden sich im Frühjahr verlängern weil der Filtergraben im Laufe der Zeit verschlammt bzw verlandet.
Denn Pflanzen fressen keinen Dreck, die wandeln nur um.
Das Ende vom Lied sieht dann folgendermaßen aus;

Der Filtergraben düngt dann deinen Teich( so etwas will man nicht), von der Reinigung will ich gar nicht erst sprechen, mit unter schwerst arbeit.

Dagegen Vorteile des Klärteiches mit Anschluss Bachlauf;
Separate Reinigung, separate Sedimentation, soviel Pflanzen wie rein passen.
Dein Aushub könnte mit verarbeitet werden.

Vorteile im Teich; mehr Schwimmplatz für Fisch und Co, sehr wenig Algen (weil der Nahrungskonkurrent vor geschaltet ist).
Eventuell 2 Seerosen rein als Beschattung, mehr braucht es dann nicht.


----------



## Bubbleman (6. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Ron

Dein Ausführungen zum Filtergraben habe ich verstanden und werde sie durchdenken.
Allerdings müsstest du mir bitte "Klärteich" definieren. Ich habe im Forum danach gesucht und nur eine Anzahl Treffer gefunden, auch scheint es da keine einheitliche Definition zu zu geben.

Du schlägst also vor, vom Teich über meinen Druckfilter (oder auch ohne zwischengeschalteten Filter) in einen Klärteich zu pumpen, und den Klärteich über einen Bachlauf in den Teich ablaufen zu lassen.
Ich habe dann ja die jetzige Teichschale (Al-KO T150) übrig, die hat 140l und könnte evtl. als Klärteich eingesetzt werden.
Nur worauf kommt es bei einem Klärteich an, da du schreibst, dass er clever angelegt werden sollte? Letztlich werden Filtergraben und Klärteich beide von Wasser durchflossen, jedenfalls so wie ich es im Moment interpretiere.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## samorai (6. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Thomas!
Ja genau Pumpe+Filter+Klärteich+Bachlauf und zurück.

Die Teichschale würde ich nicht benutzen, denn da ist alles kurz oder lang vorgegeben und der Ablauf / Übergang in den Bachlauf erweißt sich als Aufwandreiches Konstruckt Marke Eigenbau.

Aufbau;
Der Klärteich besteht aus 2 Zonen und wird von unten gespeißt, das erreicht man mit einem Blumentopf ohne Boden.
1. Zone) da die großen Pflanzkörbe eine höhe von 30 cm haben ist es die Endhöhe der Anlage.
2. Zone) liegt vollkommen frei wo der Dreck sedimentieren kann. Mit einem 40 ger HT-Rohr als Absaugung, das Rohr sollte am unteren Ende etwas gewellt sein, um de Dreck zu ziehen.

Die Zonen liegen übereinander und werden durch Bretter(__ Douglasie/Lärche) getrennt,  diese Holzarten haben für unter Wasser eine hohe bestänigkeit.

Mit einem Folienbecken bekommt man die Auflage für die Bretter, den Übergang zum Bachlauf und ein kleines Gefälle zum Absaugrohr besser hin, währe gleichzeitig eine Empfehlung, im meinen Fall ist die Auffüllung zwischen den Pflanzen Lavagestein
Dazu ein paar Fotos:       
Die Maurergase braucht man nicht, wichtiger ist das Spülen vom Lavagestein bevor es eingebaut wird.


----------



## Bubbleman (7. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Ron

Entschuldige, aber ich habe es noch nicht in Gänze verstanden.
Ich baue ein Teichbecken mit Überlauf in einen Bach.
In das Teichbecken ziehe ich einen Zwischenboden ein, aus zB __ Douglasie
Das Wasser wird in die untere Hälfte eingeleitet.
Die Pflanzen pflanze ich in die untere Hälfte, und sie ragen durch den Zwischenboden (laut Foto), oder doch auf den Zwischenboden? Was befindet sich dann in der unteren Hälfte?

Ich brauche noch mehr Informationen, denn mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, auf welchem Prinzip die Reinigungswirkung basiert.
Ich nehme an, dass das Wasser in die untere Hälfte strömt und Schwebstoffe sich dort in den Wurzeln verfangen und von den Pflanzen verstoffwechselt werden.
Der Zwischenboden verhindert, dass der "Dreck" aus der unteren Hälfte nach oben aufsteigt und durch den Überlauf wieder in den Kreislauf gelangt. Die Lavasteine wirken als zusätzliches Filtermedium?
Wäre es nicht eigentlich sinnvoll den Teich dann relativ dicht zu bepflanzen, nur wie soll es dann mit dem Zwischenboden noch klappen?
Würde man (jetzt nur mal in der Theorie) den gleichen Effekt erreichen, wenn man am Ende eines Filtergrabens ein mechanisches Sieb oder meinetwegen Lavasteine hätte, an denen vorbei oder durch die durch das Wasser ausfließen muss.

Und das HT Rohr dient dazu in Abständen den Schlamm aus der unteren Hälfte mit einer Pumpe abzusaugen?

Mir ist wichtig das Prinzip zu verstehen, damit ich weiß wo ich was variieren kann und worauf zu achten ist. Zumal ich von "so einer Konstruktion" noch nie gelesen habe.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## samorai (7. Dez. 2018)

Na dann auf ein neues.
Das Prinzip ist das die Schwebstoffe im unteren Teil verbleiben und es gibt so gut wie keine Verlandung, denn die hättest du im Pflanzgraben
Die Bretter / Zwischenboden hat / haben nur den Zweck die darüber liegenden Pflanzen bzw den dazugehörigen Aufbau zu tragen.

Über die Bretter muss man sich natürlich nicht an die Seerosen-Korb Höhe halten und du kannst die ganze Sache auch sehr dicht besiedeln.
Nachher ist der Wurzelteppich genau so gut wie ein Flieser oder Trommelfilter und besser noch, er ist gleichzeitig Bio Filter.
Dann hat es eine down-Up Strömung,
mehr geht nicht.

Im großen und ganzen lege ich das Augenmerk auf die Verschlammung und Verlandung entgegenzuwirken.
Wer mal eine verschlammte Wasser-Staude entfernen musste, weiß von was ich rede.
Ist der Groschen jetzt gefallen?


----------



## Bubbleman (7. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Ron

Um es mit meinen Worten nochmal zusammenzufassen:
Unter den Brettern ist nur Wasser, kein Substrat oder ähnliches.
Die Pflanzen kommen auf die Bretter.
Das Wasser drückt von unten durch die Bretter und durch die Pflanzen/Wurzeln und fließt dann ab.
Die Lavasteine sind Dekoration und haben keine reinigende Funktion.
Die Bretter sollen dicht genug beieinander liegen um die Pflanzen zu halten, aber nicht so dicht, dass es lang und mittelfristig dazu kommt, dass zusammen mit der Wurzelbildung der Zwischenboden "dicht" ist.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich zu Klärteichen auch Ausführungen gefunden, nach denen ein Klärteich mit Kies gefüllt sein soll/kann. Unten Grob, nach oben hin feiner werdend. Wassereinleitung natürlich unten. Bei diesem Konzept kann es vermutlich zu vermehrter Verschlammung zwischen dem Kies kommen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## samorai (7. Dez. 2018)

Richtig!


----------



## DbSam (8. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen, möchte Dir zum Thema Pflanzenfilter aber noch einen Link zu einem interessanten und informativen Thread geben.
Ich beziehe mich dabei auf die Beiträge zum Pflanzenfilter, das Loch in der Folie und die Beiträge 'drumherum' sind für Dein Thema zweitrangig, 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lion (9. Dez. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Richtig!



hallo Ron,
welche Pflanzen würdest Du empfehlen ?


----------



## samorai (9. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Lion!

__ Binsen, auf jeden Fall vor dem Ausgang/ Überlauf und im Rand-Bereich.
__ Kalmus und Wasser-__ Lilien mehr in die Mitte, denn die bilden ständig Ausläufer, brauchen also Platz.
Weitere Akzente wären __ Wasser-Lobelie oder der gemeine Farn.


----------



## Majestic222 (26. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Ron,

ich schließe mich mal hier mit ein paar Fragen an.
Deine Konstruktion sieht soweit gut aus und ich denke das geht schon sehr in die Richtung wie ich es mir auch für meinen Filterteich vorstellen kann.
Meine Frage wäre allerdings noch wie du durch das 40mm starke PVC-Rohr das darunterliegende Sediment abgepumpt bekommst. Hast du dafür noch eine Schmutzwasserpumpe mit der du abpumpst?
Und welche Art von __ Binsen hast du für den Randbereich verwendet?
Um den Filterteich anzuschließen müsste ich den ankommenden 1 1/4" Schlauch mit folgender Stufenschlauchtülle anschliessen https://www.teichpoint.de/durchfueh...lauchtuelle-25-32-40-mm-schwarz-ag-1-1-2.html
Jedoch habe ich noch nicht das Problem lösen können wie ich im Anschluss das 40mm PVC-Rohr anschließen kann durch das das Schmutzwasser langsam eingeleitet wird.
Hast Du dafür vielleicht noch eine Idee?

Viele Grüße
Volker


----------



## samorai (27. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Volker!
Mit dem Schlammsauger wird abgesaugt, das Handstück passt in das 40ger HT-ROHR.
Von der anderen Seite wird mit einem Wasser-Schlauch gespült.

Diesen  Schlauchanschluß, da hätte ich bedenken zB. Im Winter oder Erddruck.
Ich habe damals über eine Amphore eingeleitet und im Winter abgebaut, ist im Beitrag #17 auf den Fotos zu sehen.

Die __ Binsen ganz normale heimische, wer etwas hübsches haben will, nimmt heit andere Arten (Zebra- oder Blühbinsen).


----------



## Majestic222 (27. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Ron, 

danke für deine Antwort. Hier bei uns im äußersten Westen haben wir ja nicht mehr so lange und strenge Winter. Und im Winter wird bei mir in der Regel die Teichtechnik abgebaut und die Schläuche entleert. 
Ich weiß halt nur noch nicht wie ich einen gescheiten Anschluß von der Stufenschlauchtülle auf das innenliegende Einlassrohr herstellen soll. 
Ansonsten gefällt mir dein Aufbau sehr gut und würde ihn so auch schon übernehmen.

Viele Grüße 
Volker


----------



## samorai (27. Dez. 2018)

Ich glaube wir reden an einander vorbei, der Einlauf ist die Amphore und der Blumentopf hat kein Boden, das Wasser muss also nach unten raus.
Die Amphore wurde angebohrt.  Die Amphore hat leichtes Gefälle und das Loch wurde sehr weit nach oben gebohrt.
Der Schlauch wird mit einer Schelle von innen gesichert.


----------



## Majestic222 (27. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Ron, 

achso da haben wir wirklich aneinander vorbei geredet  Ich hab das so verstanden das das Schmutzwasser aus dem Teich von unten in das Filterbecken geleitet wird und sich langsam durch den Zwischenboden aus __ Douglasie sich durchdrückt und durch den Wurzelfilter der Pflanzen durchströmt.
Also genau umgekehrt. 

Viele Grüße
Volker


----------



## Majestic222 (27. Dez. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas!
> ...
> Aufbau;
> Der Klärteich besteht aus 2 Zonen und wird von unten gespeißt, das erreicht man mit einem Blumentopf ohne Boden.
> ...



Hier schreibst du aber doch das der Klärteich/Filterteich von unten gespeißt wird.
Und dein Nachredner faßt dies auch nochmals kurz so zusammen das das Wasser also von unten in den Klärteich eingeleitet wwird und sich so langsam seinen Weg durch den Zwischenboden sucht und an den Wurzeln der Pflanzen vorbei muss.
Ich bin gerade ein bisschen Irritiert


----------



## samorai (27. Dez. 2018)

Aufmerksam lesen!!!
Der Blumentopf hat keinen Boden.
Der Blumentopf steht auf den Brettern und läuft nicht über .
Der Klärteich wird proportional gleich be- und entwässert.
Das Wasser aus dem Blumentopf wird also nach unten abgesaugt wenn es aus dem Klärteich läuft.
Du kannst natürlich die Einspeisung(Schlauch) bis unter die Bretter ziehen aber dann entstehen Verwirbelungen.
Die will man nicht, das Wasser soll langsam laufen und sedimentieren.
Das erreicht man mit einer Vergrößerung des Querschnitts am Einlauf, dafür ist der Blumentopf am besten geeignet.


----------



## Majestic222 (27. Dez. 2018)

Ok Ron,

ich jetzt ist der Knoten geplatzt 
Man man man war das ne schwere Geburt 

Auf deinen Bildern hab ich das so nicht gesehen/gedeutet.
Dann werde ich das ganze ebenfalls so aufbauen wie Du es bei dir bereits verwirklicht hast.
Bist Du denn bisher damit zufrieden? Funktioniert es so wie Du es dir vorgestellt hast?


----------



## samorai (27. Dez. 2018)

Es hat sehr gut funktioniert habe es aber wieder verworfen.
Mein Nachbar hat zwei Nussbäume und etliche große __ Tannen zu stehen.
Blätter kann noch händeln, Tannennadeln sind da etwas schwierig.
Jetzt wurde eine Abdeckung gebaut und zum Bürsten-Filter umgebaut.     
Als Alternative funktioniert es auch und der Dreck wird einfach abgefegt.


----------



## Majestic222 (27. Dez. 2018)

Super!

Schade allerdings das Du es bei dir Aufgrund der Umgebung nicht richtig nutzen kannst 
Sobald alles bei mir läuft werde ich hier ein paar Bilder einstellen 

Viele Grüße
Volker


----------



## Majestic222 (27. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Ron,

mir ist da noch eine Frage eingefallen. Auf einen deiner ersten Bilder auf Seite 2 sieht man noch eine Folie oder Flies? Hast du die locker über die Douglasienbretter gelegt damit die Schmutzpartikel nicht aus der "Schmutzpartikelkammer" darunter nicht aufgeschwemmt werden oder was hat diese für einen Nutzen?


----------



## samorai (28. Dez. 2018)

Ist Maurer oder Putzer Gase, viel Nutzen bringt sie nicht.


----------



## Majestic222 (28. Dez. 2018)

Ah ok. Danke für die Erklärung


----------

